# HRI Thanks Forum Quilt Committee



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I want to share with you all an advance viewing of our article featuring the forum quilt family which will be published in the Havanese Rescue Newsletter on Wednesday (you can view it online at http://havaneserescue.com/index.php...ing&listid=2&listype=1&task=archive&Itemid=99)

All of us involved in Havanese Rescue want to thank all of you who put forth the effort and produced this beautiful work of art for those little dogs we all love. A big thank you goes to Julie for taking the time to send me the history behind the quilt. I hope you like this article. With your help rescue will receive thousands of dollars in donations and someone very lucky (me, I hope) with win this fantastic quilt.
Paula Perlmutter
Editor, HRI Newsletter

The Story Behind the Havanese Forum Quilt 
In 2007 members of the Havanese Forum, www.havaneseforum.com, decided to work together to help the Havanese breed in any way possible. As a part of their efforts to support HCA, they purchased subscriptions, bid on raffle items and attended the HCA National Specialty in Colorado. Shortly thereafter, a decision was made by the Forum members to design and construct their own quilt. For many, this was uncharted territory, but through encouragement and commitment, the quilt took shape. As someone finished a block, they would photograph it and post it for everyone to see. Through this process, a close group was formed and as Julie Jorgensen, who headed the project tells us, "We formed a pretty close group and to be honest, I feel like they are all family. Originally we were just making a quilt. We were going to donate it to HCA for health testing/breed promotion, but as time went on, people kept saying for rescue, for rescue, for rescue and it didn't matter as long as it was helping the Havanese breed we were all crazy about. It ended up being the most fun I've had in years!"
Quilt blocks were sent from all over the United States and Canada. Paw prints, dog bowls, bones, and ball motifs were added for visual interest. A forum member's mother lovingly provided the hand-quilting and designs along with sayings from the Forum. Julie adds, "I didn't really know how it was all going to end up from the start, but the entire quilt turned out much better than I ever anticipated, I think due to just positive thinking and the encouragement we all gave to each other. Forum Members contributed financially and the whole quilt was made possible by their generous donations. The best part, to me, was they were also able to actually see what their donations made. It's not often you actually get to "see" up close and personal where your contribution went."
In closing, Julie summed it up eloquently, "I hope the forum quilt raises a lot of money for Havanese Rescue dogs. It's amazing to think a bunch of strangers could get together, make friends, make a quilt and help those cute little dogs live a better life. That's all we really want......"
HRI is tremendously grateful to Julie and the Havanese Forum members for the contribution of this beautiful quilt to our raffle. It is clear that, while this piece was fabricated with many, many stitches it is truly held together by the commitment of many special Forum members, a passion for the Havanese breed and the love of its dogs in need. 
Suzy McQuown


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the article!!! Julie and all the square makers, and Beverly's Moms, are HEROS!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the whole forum has "a fabulous group" that comes together for different things,and we all contribute in different ways. It makes us(the forum)a very successful and lucky group.Look what can be accomplished? Playdates/donations/medical help/prayers/calendars/goals reached/quilts.....it's amazing!

*My Forum Dance*

:dance: :bounce: :thumb: :becky: :becky: :thumb: :bounce: :dance:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's fabulous!
Thank you so much!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*HRI loves the Forum...*

Wow, Melissa's calendar and the Forum Quilt. You guys can only imagine the number of dogs we are able to save because of your efforts and your love!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

You on the forum have been true angels.


----------

